# MASTER FORGE SBQ 5760 CU has an "H" in the TEMP area



## fatboyz (Oct 22, 2014)

My Master Forge has always worked great, today with 80 lbs of butts on the smoker I get an "H" in the current temp area and can not figure out how to fix it.  Any ideas?

Eric


----------



## themule69 (Oct 22, 2014)

Not sure what a H is. Is that a high temp? I would suggest something that reads in degrees.

Happy smoken.

David


----------



## fatboyz (Oct 22, 2014)

David it reads in degrees, it has been a great thermometer, today the H appeared for some strange reason.


----------



## themule69 (Oct 22, 2014)

fatboyz said:


> David it reads in degrees, it has been a great thermometer, today the H appeared for some strange reason.


What was the actual temp when it read H?

Happy smoken.

David


----------



## fatboyz (Oct 22, 2014)

It never had a temp today. When I turned it on, the H appeared and has stayed there. I have changed batteries on both the probe and the reader. Additionally, I have restarted it a couple times, no luck.


----------



## themule69 (Oct 22, 2014)

fatboyz said:


> It never had a temp today. When I turned it on, the H appeared and has stayed there. I have changed batteries on both the probe and the reader. Additionally, I have restarted it a couple times, no luck.










  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





. I would contact customer support.

Happy smoken.

David


----------



## fatboyz (Oct 22, 2014)

I am eating a little slice of humble pie, my wife told me to take out the temp probe and put it back in, I finally tried that to appease her, and you guessed it the dog gone thing is reading perfectly now!

Maybe, I should have listened, but maybe not! :)


----------



## themule69 (Oct 22, 2014)

Glad you have it going your way now.

Happy smoken.

David


----------



## fatboyz (Oct 23, 2014)

I believe I am going to be in the market for a new thermometer, I had the dreaded H again today, had to move the probe around 5 or 6 times, and I do not like poking that many holes in the meat.

What is a good quality thermometer? I would like something that works with my iPhone, was considering the igrill...thoughts?


----------



## themule69 (Oct 23, 2014)

I am a Mavrick guy. I am also an android user. I haven't don much research on the Igrill. Their are people on here who use them and I have never known of any bad words said about them.

Happy smoken.

David


----------

